# Switch mode power supply



## SeñorMister

OK, this one is a challenge. In the electronic design context, I think this could be translated as "fuente de poder de interrupcion"?? any sugestions?


----------



## traduciendo

"power supply" es el "suministro eléctrico" del modo "switch" que lo podemos traducir por "interruptor" en el campo de la electricidad.

podrías decir "el suministro eléctrico del interruptor" o "suministro eléctrico de la función/modo interruptor"


----------



## Peter P

SeñorMister said:


> OK, this one is a challenge. In the electronic design context, I think this could be translated as "fuente de poder de interrupcion"?? any sugestions?


 


Can you provide at least the sentence where Re: is?

Peter P.


----------



## SeñorMister

Peter,

Here is the sentence. "AC voltage is conveted to DC using an SMPS (switch mode power supply) IC and its associated circuitry".

I think that it could be translated as *traduciendo *mentioned before: "fuente de poder de modo interruptor". However, we are talking about an integrated circuit, which is a very small device. 

I could not find an entry for this compound word in sapienman.com

Your feedback is appreciated


----------



## Peter P

Ok, try this:

El voltaje de CA se transforma (es transformado) a CD utilizando un circuito integrado (de alimentación tipo conmutador) y sus circuitos asociados.

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## SeñorMister

Yeap! That'll do. Thanks so much Peter


----------



## sergio1179

I think SMPS can be translated as "fuente conmutada de potencia" or "fuente de potencia conmutada", it's shorter and more technical, i guess


----------



## igres

*Switch mode power supply* se traduce exactamente por *"fuente de alimentación conmutada"* y es un elemento muy común en electrónica.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Peter P

*IT IS NEVER LATE FOR GOOD.*

Esta es la respuesta que recibí de un amigo especialista en la materia al cual consulté.

La traduccion de ese texto sería la siguiente:El voltaje de AC (alterna) se convierte en DC (directa), utilizando una *"fuente de alimentacion en modo de conmutacion", *con su circuiteria asociada.  
 
Este tipo de fuente, utiliza un circuito de conmutacion (generalmente con tiristores) para conmutar los transistores de potencia de salida a alta velocidad (on - off), logrando asi mejor regulacion y estabilizacion del voltaje y la corriente de salida.

AplicacionesC's, vehiculos, TV, llineas de comunicaciones, etc.


Hope this will help you. 

Espero que aúnque tarde, sirva.

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## frangs

Peter P said:


> *IT IS NEVER LATE FOR GOOD.*
> 
> Esta es la respuesta que recibí de un amigo especialista en la materia al cual consulté.
> 
> La traduccion de ese texto sería la siguiente:El voltaje de AC (alterna) se convierte en DC (directa), utilizando una *"fuente de alimentacion en modo de conmutacion", *con su circuiteria asociada.
> 
> Este tipo de fuente, utiliza un circuito de conmutacion (generalmente con tiristores) para conmutar los transistores de potencia de salida a alta velocidad (on - off), logrando asi mejor regulacion y estabilizacion del voltaje y la corriente de salida.
> 
> AplicacionesC's, vehiculos, TV, llineas de comunicaciones, etc.
> 
> 
> Hope this will help you.
> 
> Espero que aúnque tarde, sirva.
> 
> Salu2
> 
> Peter P.



Al menos en España lo normal sería decir lo que ya han comentado: "fuente de alimentación conmutada"; de hecho, en inglés "switch-mode power supply" también se puede decir "switched power supply". Lo único que en español lo habitual es coger está última expresión.

También puedes decir "fuente de alimentación en modo de conmutación" y un ingeniero te entenderá pero no es la jerga habitual en el sector profesional (estoy hablando siempre del caso del español de España).


----------

